# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Romney leads Iowa by double digits - duplicate thread

## 56ktarget

http://www.politico.com/story/2014/0...2.html?ml=po_r




> The day after Mitt Romney opened the door to another possible presidential run, a new poll shows he has a huge lead among likely 2016 Iowa Republican caucus voters.According to a USA Today/Suffolk University poll released Wednesday, 35 percent of likely GOP caucus voters would vote for the 2012 GOP nominee in 2016. When Romney’s name was added to the pool, no other candidate received double-digit votes.
> 
> The survey comes as rumors have begun to swirl about a potential Romney bid for president in 2016. After months of insisting that he will not run again, the former Massachusetts governor on Tuesday acknowledged that “circumstances can change.”
> “Circumstances can change, but I’m just not going to let my head go there,” he said during an interview on the “The Hugh Hewitt Show” radio program.
> 
> 
> In Wednesday’s survey of 170 likely caucus voters, 9 percent said they would vote for former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee, putting him in a distant second to Romney. New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie and former Pennsylvania Sen. Rick Santorum both came in third at 6 percent, while Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul tied for fifth with 5 percent.
> Ten percent of likely voters said they were undecided.
> In a field survey that did not include Romney, Huckabee scored 13 percent of the vote and Christie 10 percent, with 17 percent of voters saying they were undecided.
> ...


Looks like we have a new frontrunner.

----------


## twomp

lol this post makes me laugh!! Omfg Mitt Romney!! soooo scary!!!!

----------


## 56ktarget

Yeah I know Ron Paul kicked his ass during the primaries and got the nomination...

Oh wait...

----------


## twomp

> Yeah I know Ron Paul kicked his ass during the primaries and got the nomination...
> 
> Oh wait...


Yes and after that Mitt Romney won the white house!   Oh wait...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Kennedy had a much larger lead than that over Carter in 1979, but Kennedy didn't win.  Stone cold stunner.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

This is why I hate America.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

just remember that mitt will have to debate rand at some point, well unless he dodges him like he did ron.

----------


## JK/SEA

....aaand the Denver Broncos are favored to win 2015 Superbowl....

----------


## twomp

> Kennedy had a much larger lead than that over Carter in 1979, but Kennedy didn't win.  Stone cold stunner.


Maybe we should dig up Kennedy and add him to this poll too so the OP can have something else irrelevant to gloat about?

----------


## JK/SEA

> http://www.politico.com/story/2014/0...2.html?ml=po_r
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we have a new frontrunner.


wait...what?...you mean there's someone else with more neg reps than you?...

----------


## BamaAla

Don't feed the trolls

----------


## 56ktarget

Paulite thinking: *Disregard all polls besides the ones that show Rand Paul winning*

Because that worked out so well in 2012...

----------


## JK/SEA

> Don't feed the trolls



we're allowed at least one to play with...

----------


## JK/SEA

> Paulite thinking: *Disregard all polls besides the ones that show Rand Paul winning*
> 
> Because that worked out so well in 2012...


ouch....that almost hurt...

try harder.

----------


## CPUd

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Double-Digits

----------


## Working Poor

If Romney wins the nom than we can make sure he looses again.

----------


## twomp

> ouch....that almost hurt...
> 
> try harder.


Yeah, we got a deep thinker in this gal hahahaha

----------


## MelissaWV

> Paulite thinking: *Disregard all polls besides the ones that show Rand Paul winning*
> 
> Because that worked out so well in 2012...


Actually, there was discussion about other polls and their methodology fairly recently that showed Rand in single digits nationally.  Where were you on that one?

This is a poll of "likely caucus voters" in Iowa.  It is likely to get closer scrutiny from Rand's team, to figure out who's "likely" to vote for Romney and why that is, and whether there are things Rand can highlight to move higher in their standing... assuming that the poll provides decent data.  It's 2014.  At this point, just remaining a contender with a mostly positive media presence is a win.

As far as Ron, he was not a contender with positive media coverage in 2010, or even 2006, with regards to the presidential election.  You are comparing apples and oranges.

----------


## jkr



----------


## twomp

> Actually, there was discussion about other polls and their methodology fairly recently that showed Rand in single digits nationally.  Where were you on that one?
> 
> This is a poll of "likely caucus voters" in Iowa.  It is likely to get closer scrutiny from Rand's team, to figure out who's "likely" to vote for Romney and why that is, and whether there are things Rand can highlight to move higher in their standing... assuming that the poll provides decent data.  It's 2014.  At this point, just remaining a contender with a mostly positive media presence is a win.
> 
> As far as Ron, he was not a contender with positive media coverage in 2010, or even 2006, with regards to the presidential election.  You are comparing apples and oranges.


You shouldn't dignify the OP with a serious answer for a couple reasons. First she wouldn't understand you anyways and second, she only posted that here to get a reaction. Attention whore is the industry term for it I believe.

----------


## Acala

> If Romney wins the nom than we can make sure he looses again.


I will certainly stay home.

----------


## JK/SEA

where did our hit and run raper in anger run off to?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Paulite thinking: *Disregard all polls besides the ones that show Rand Paul winning*


More like disregarding dipsticks who read "blogs," and then can't even summarize them accurately.  You're the same person who posted about insurance rates falling by 2% in Arkansas, when it was actually just a prediction by some actuary.

I predict that I will find a pot of gold, write a bestseller, and pitch in the majors next year.  Put that in your "blog."

----------


## Lord Xar

> Paulite thinking: *Disregard all polls besides the ones that show Rand Paul winning*
> 
> Because that worked out so well in 2012...


What a downright Piece of $#@! response... If you had any glimmer of brain power swirling in that grey mass of yours, you'd know how Ron was treated by the media machine. How he was constantly marginalized / attacked / ridiculed. Your intellectual dishonesty is really discouraging.

----------


## robert68

> Kennedy had a much larger lead than that over Carter in 1979, but Kennedy didn't win.  Stone cold stunner.


Carter was an incumbent President. That's a big difference.

----------


## 56ktarget

> What a downright Piece of $#@! response... If you had any glimmer of brain power swirling in that grey mass of yours, you'd know how Ron was treated by the media machine. How he was constantly marginalized / attacked / ridiculed. Your intellectual dishonesty is really discouraging.


Did I say that that was right? No I didn't. And if you think that won't happen again you are deluding yourself.

----------


## juleswin

Only if they had polled McCain, I bet he would have been #1 over Romney. Really, what is wrong with these people?

----------


## Be curious

Haven't people realized what a flip flopper Mitt Romney is and that he does not represent republican ideals?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Only if they had polled McCain, I bet he would have been #1 over Romney. Really, what is wrong with these people?


Meh...typical GOP.

That would be right up their alley to ensure eight years of Hillary.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Haven't people realized what a flip flopper Mitt Romney is and that he does not represent republican ideals?


I don't think _Boobus_ realizes when he drops a turd in the toilet.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Our troll doesn't appear to know what "dead last" means, as there are multiple candidates (Cruz, Jeb Bush, Rubio, etc.) that are below Rand Paul in this Romney poll:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5630673

Almost every poll shows Paul doing pretty well in Iowa.  If not outright in first, there are plenty of others showing him close...not that polls now matter much, if at all.

----------


## MelissaWV

> You shouldn't dignify the OP with a serious answer for a couple reasons. First she wouldn't understand you anyways and second, she only posted that here to get a reaction. Attention whore is the industry term for it I believe.


I try to respond for a few reasons.

First, it's in the public/guest forum, which means that some people might get curious and read the thread.  They might not have quite the extreme viewpoint as the OP, but close enough to it to wonder at the answer.  That makes it worth answering.

Second, if you can't respond to the really simple questions, how can you be expected to defend more complex and controversial positions?

Third, look at the other responses in the thread.  Even some of our long-time members take the information in the OP seriously, without investigating it themselves.  And those are the well-informed among the population.  This is all a part of the uphill battle we're going to face every single election.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Carter was an incumbent President. That's a big difference.


The funny thing is that Biden all but has the nomination sewn up, but there's all this TV and "blog" talk about Clinton getting the nod.  Eh, entertainment to make cable TV prosperous, I guess.

----------


## RDM

I guess not enough people realize how Romney used Election Fraud to win the nomination.

ELECTION FRAUD 2012...
 -Significant Evidence of Algorithm Vote Flipping in GOP Primary Elections.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByJAC-sfXwumZzI2bVlON2VTMnFyYVZZSnpDYnNyQQ/edit?pli=1
 -2012 Election RIGGED - This is going Viral http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBx__69pkpY&feature=related.
 -Ron Paul - Fraud Victim in 2012.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh4DmZY5YYk
 -Nevada Election Fraud Proof In 5 minutes, Nevada GOP Caucus Fraud Voter Rights Violated.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxQ-iLM3VVA&feature=related
 -What Happened to Ron Paul's Vote in Nevada?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtZfKfaqczE&feature=related
 -Ron Paul: Vote Rigged Against Him In Nevada?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yvdpqAjKaU&feature=related
 -Voting fraud against Ron Paul Victory in North Dakota - Super Tuesday Night 03/06/12.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myh5VdVpX9g
 -GOP voter fraud against Ron Paul 2012 - Clear Evidence.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwYDQ...feature=relmfu
 -Alaska Election Fraud Confirmed Ron Paul Camp Cries Foul 2012 Election Caucus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMVJq...feature=fvwrel
 -Ron Paul 100% proof of Maine Election fraud! Ben Swann Reality Check WXIX FOX 2/15/12http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxYXV...eature=related.
 -Maddow: Proof Ron Paul Was Robbed In Maine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pngwc...eature=related
 -Ron Paul Openly Calls GOP Election Fraud.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_LWRc5dRM8&feature=related
 -Ron Paul Talks About Election Fraud on Columbia, MO Radio 03/16/12.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIoOQ-zLOXs
 -Ron Paul: Their Shenanigans Won't Stop Us.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjR4Kp4M9_I
 -Rachel Maddow "I'm delegate shenanigans worried".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4ZMWIckZE4
 -"Rig a state convention if you have to, I mean that's what insiders do" - Chris Todd, MSNBC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15j2iWLCbR8
 -Admit It: The Elections Are Rigged.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KOlN0ooqnY&feature=related
 -Iowa Caucuses RIGGED! Cover up Ron Paul Win!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLhh-qVq8w8&feature=related
 -Ron Paul Won New Hampshire Rigged 88% Poll on CNN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drqw6AX-6wQ&feature=related
 -Ron Paul wins 90% of the vote in a poll in Birmingham, Alabama.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtrUFyyRsqI
 -This is what happened when I tried to cast my vote today... - Ron Paul 2012.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xcJG6X2kt4
 -Voter Fraud in Alabama? Memory Cards Switched!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOwq1fIWhlI
 -Delegate Vote Anomaly In Alabama VERIFIED!
http://www.dailypaul.com/224231/huge...abama-verified
 -Ron Paul Ballots in Idaho Thousands Missing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ywgNIqhA4c
 -Ron Paul Supporters Observe the Vote at Kansas Caucuses - March 10 2012.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTPVuvwsrIM&feature=related
 -Vote Fraud at the Iowa Caucus - Eye Witness Call to Alex Jones.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I26LJ...eature=related
 -Iowa vote was a fraud Ron Paul Won that one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB7_QLF9Py0&feature=relatedd
 -Iowa Vote Count Observer Claims Fraud Helped Romney Win.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBYUvl31epk&feature=related
 -CONFIRMED: Voter Fraud Found in 8 Precincts' in Iowa Caucuses! 1/19/12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVfMSULS6kE&feature=related
 -What do you mean the numbers don't match?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a4_xlq67ds&feature=related
 -Iowa Caucus STOLEN from Ron Paul?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxkkItpNGRE&feature=related
 -New Voter Fraud Dead People Voting South Carolina - Zombies Voting?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfYPMh45G-Y
 -Dead People Receive Ballots in NH Primary.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-uVhhIlPk0
 -Ron Paul Wolfeboro NH reported voting fraud 1/10/12.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRa_SlbUUEs&feature=related
 -RON PAUL VOTE FRAUD NEW HAMPSHIRE DISTRICT SUTTON PT1.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDqE-...eature=related
 -MORE Ron Paul Election Fraud 3-24-12 GOP Vote Rigging Hidden Cam.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60TJ0VDmlFY&feature=player_embedded
 -Ron Paul Election Fraud ADMITTED Hidden Cam Bryan Spencer St Charles GOP.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeMM9...eature=related
 -GOP Election Fraud Against Ron Paul at Missouri Clay County 3.17.12 • Must See •.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip8RS...layer_embedded
 -Voter Fraud Declared at Christian County, Missouri GOP Caucus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77ZUNaWrrzQ&feature=player_embedded
 --Breaking News: Athens-Clarke County, GA Republican Delegate Fraud.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJxoV...layer_embedded
 -Ben Swann - Ron Paul Supports got evidence of Election fraud - Missouri and Georgia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJMiNg9lUqg
 -Ben Swann Explains Missouri Delegate Election Fraud Reality Check Ron Paul.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94XumhCBkTM
 -Missouri Caucus Rigged Fraud, NO Camera's Allowed Ron Paul Mitt Romney Voters Election St Charles.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXBc7f074Eg&feature=relmfu
 -Reality Check North Dakota Caucus railroaded to give majority of delegates to Romney?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU3HnDovu9I
 -Fraud Charges Filed Over Puerto Rico Primary in San Juan Supreme Court.
http://www.dailypaul.com/222327/fraud-charges-filed-over-puerto-primary-in-san-jaun-supreme-court
 -Goldman Employees Donated $1 Million to Obama Campaign.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-04-20/goldman-employees-donated-1-million-to-obama-campaign.html
 -Goldman Sachs’ $1 Million Man: Mitt Romney’s Ties To A ‘Toxic And Destructive’ Bank.
http://thinkprogress.org/economy/201...ney/?mobile=nc
 -Illumination: the Secret Religion - Goldman Sachs.
http://armageddonconspiracy.co.uk/Goldman-Sachs%281499343%29.htm
 -Just How Corrupt Will The United States Voting System Be In 2012? - VIRALIZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVS5T...layer_embedded
 -Bain Capital Owns Clear Channel (Romney Supported by Talk Show sphere).
http://www.infowars.com/bain-capital...k-show-sphere/
 Professor Murray Sabrin admits Ron Paul MEDIA BLACKOUT by the Federal Reserve.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug7skW3eIM4
 -Ballot Box Switcheroo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS9hT...layer_embedded
 -Ron Paul delegates sabotaged by surprise slate full of Santorum delegates at Congressional Assembly.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDR-o...eature=related
 -2012 Wyoming Republican State Convention - Erroneous ballots cast purposely.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdDZ5L7mnfc&feature=player_embedded
 -Mitt Romney Caught Giving Free Sub Sandwiches For Votes! IT'S A FELONY!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBb5j_gu44
 -Voter Fraud Revealed Against Ron Paul - Interview with an Arizona Congressional District Delegate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9mxC...source=message
 -Charlie Cheater: all relevant data found so far. | Peace. Gold. Liberty | Ron Paul 2012.
http://www.dailypaul.com/232642/charlie-cheater-all-relevant-data-found-so-far
 -Romney Passing Out FAKE Ron Paul Slates At Nevada Republican Convention - 5/6/12.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxre2...source=message
 -Oklahoma GOP continues national trend of disenfranchising Paul supporters.
http://dailycaller.com/2012/05/17/ok...ul-supporters/
 -annebeck58 says:
 June 5, 2012 at 6:22 pm
 As one who worked as a judge in the primary of Texas, in Austin, yet in  a highly Old-Guard-GOP Neocon area, I can attest to the FACT that at  least 66 percent of those who voted Republican voted for PAUL.
 I will, to my last day, know and state that the GOP actively flipped the votes for Romney and against Paul.
 -Police assault and arrest Ron Paul supporters in Louisiana (VIDEO)
http://rt.com/usa/news/ron-paul-conv...louisiana-075/

----------


## jct74

> *Stone Cold Stunner: Romney leads Iowa by double digits, Rand dead last*





> Yeah I know Ron Paul kicked his ass during the primaries and got the nomination...
> 
> Oh wait...





> Paulite thinking: *Disregard all polls besides the ones that show Rand Paul winning*
> 
> Because that worked out so well in 2012...



Please do not make false thread titles, intentionally antagonize people, or post your spin threads outside of the Guest Forum.

Also, this is a duplicate thread but you probably already knew that when creating it.

Conversation can be continued here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Double-Digits

----------

